# Salivary Gland removal in Ca Desert Tortoise



## ascott (Jun 3, 2011)

Does anyone have any first hand experience with this diagnosis/procedure? Took the old man to vet today to have the mystery lump looked at and vet outlined it may be this but for starts he needs to clear/clean out the lump and will have me handle the aftercare at home....just curious if anyone out there knows about this.....this is the tortoise that my friend turned over to me when he left state...Humphry came with the lump....poor old man


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 3, 2011)

Are you sure its the salivary gland, or could he have said the tympanic membrane abscess? I've never heard of the salivary gland in trouble. Can we see a picture?


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds scary to me what ever it is..


----------



## ascott (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes he said Salivary Gland as a potential....he explained to me that they have multiple Salivary Glands and that if one is malfunctioning it can cause the gland to be filling up instead of releasing.....he did say that since there were bacteria detected on the slide they did he is going to be hopeful that it is infection....he showed me the clear jelly type stuff that kinda oozed a little initially as he drew the needle out....spool our old man is still at the vets office for the procedure/surgery and they are suppose to call to.ight to let me know if he can come home tonight or if they will keep him until tomorrow....I thi.k because of sedation....I am waiting waiting waiti.g to hear he is through and fine...


----------



## Candy (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh poor thing. It looks as if it would be painful, does the doctor think it is? I would love to hear Danny's take on this one.


----------



## exoticsdr (Jun 3, 2011)

Very interesting, salivary gland issue wouldn't have been my first thought in this case, but since there was a clear-ish fluid when aspirated, it very likely is...an abscess in reptiles and birds is not like an abscess in cats and dogs. The pus is more like cottage cheese than a fluid. If it is a salivary gland issue, it would be called a sialocele...most often resulting from ruptured salivary glandular tissue or salivary ducts. It's often hard to isolate the exact area of the "leak" and a procedure called "marsupialization" can be done to allow it to drain on a continuing basis.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 3, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> Very interesting, salivary gland issue wouldn't have been my first thought in this case, but since there was a clear-ish fluid when aspirated, it very likely is...an abscess in reptiles and birds is not like an abscess in cats and dogs. The pus is more like cottage cheese than a fluid. If it is a salivary gland issue, it would be called a sialocele...most often resulting from ruptured salivary glandular tissue or salivary ducts. It's often hard to isolate the exact area of the "leak" and a procedure called "marsupialization" can be done to allow it to drain on a continuing basis.



I always love it when you explain stuff like that...Thanks!


----------



## ascott (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello ....I picked up Humphry and all in all he looks...well groggy...a bit annoyed (totally humanizing here I know) the assistant walked me through the daily antibiotic shot and daily flush of area and she commented how strong but polite he was...I will do the shots and flush for 14 days and fingers crossed it was an infection and not the salivary gland....there was a mixture of clumpy "cottage cheese" gunk with the clear jelly stuff...not like water type fluid but more like well a bit thinner than silicone ....best I can do with description.....the Doctor has done his part, now tonight I will say a prayer for him hoping he is meant to recover wonderfully


----------



## exoticsdr (Jun 4, 2011)

It sounds like it ended up being both...the saliva tends to lose most of it's fluid component and ends up with the consistency of the "Slime" product that kids used to play with. 

Doc


----------



## ascott (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you for your input....I am going now to start the od mans cleaning.....oh wont he be filled with joy . As I have never done this type of care on a tortoise it should be interesting...educational...who am I kidding the old man is gonna hate me for the pain....but a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do  wish us luck!


----------



## ascott (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok so all went well earlier.....he was so excited ....no not really. I think the part that took a minute to acquire any starter skill on was keeping his head out....he's like look at me and look how far in my head goes...peek a boo from inside of my shell...you can't get me....neener neener neener.....LOL after awhile he did not fight me about it once I was just slow and steady he joined in...even put his head out all the way then stretched to the right which gave me the most perfect angle to really flush the cut....the pushing out any little bit of stuff in there was not even that bad....so tonight, the shot....think I will recruit my son to distract him rubbing him while I do the dirty part.....


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Angela:

You can grab his head with your thumb and index finger, right behind his jaws. This way he can't pull in. Desert tortoises are one of the easiest of tortoises to tend to. I'm tube feeding one right now, and all I have to do is gently take hold of her head and pull it out, then I hold her behind the jaws. 

It sounds to me as if you are dealing with a timpanic abscess. Its quite common. Just be sure you get all the cottage cheese flushed out or it will come back. These type of abscess occur because there is an infection of some sort in the tortoise usually someplace else, but it shows up in the ear area. So be sure to continue the dose of antibiotics for the full length of time that the vet has told you. Don't skimp. 

You're doing a good job! And gaining lots of experience. Shoot us some pictures so we all can learn and keep updated!


----------



## ascott (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello Yvonne....and thank you for the words of encouragement....I am going to research the abscess you refer to so that info will be stored in this ole peanut. I also had suspicion that he has had a round or two of untreated respiratory issues (prior to being here)...so that is why I have seperated him from his prior roommate (who as of yet is apparently strong and healthy) right when they got home here ...all four of my guys are solo dudes in their own places....I also read a research report from when they first discovered/named URI ....in it there is reference to afflicted desert tortoises also having these types of abcess(description outlines abcess as well as issues to salivary glands)as an add'l affect of the URI....I will continue to research and I truly enjoy reading everyones input/replies.....sometimes I gather great insight from the weirdest unrelated topics....very cool.
I just eat up every piece of information....thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## ascott (Jun 4, 2011)

Yay! Humphry ate this am.


----------



## Shelly (Jun 4, 2011)

Hell be fine, they are very sturdy animals.


----------



## ascott (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you and I agree.....since this is new to me I am certain I am making more of it than would someone who has done this numerous times


----------

